# Whose is long



## XJS JAZZ (Apr 30, 2010)

Sam & Abie, two old retired guys were sitting on a park bench in Fla.
Sam asks Abie if he likes to gamble.

Abie nods so Sam asks, "Do you wanna make a bet with me?"
Abie says sure.

Sam says, "I'll bet you $100 mine is longer soft than yours is hard".

Abie says, "I'll take that bet", and starts laughing at Sam.

Sam asks him, "How long is yours hard?"

Abie says, "5 inches. How long is yours soft?"

Sam says, "15 years. Pay me."


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

comparing apples and oranges comes to mind...

not at all funny


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't get it, what are they talking about?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Sam is is total wreck, wiped out, can't think of anything but D12.

Poor Sam.


----------

